# Iphone google search app



## joeny0706 (Feb 3, 2010)

Every time I go to google with safari on my iphone 4 a banner asking to show google search app appears from within safari. I already have google search app installed. I have not found any setting to make this stop. So each time I need to hit the X to close the banner then proceed. Does anyone know how to make this stop. It is very frustrating. When google first open I try to click within the google search bar but because the banner shows 1 second after it opens I end up clicking the google icon and it goes to a different page. I am fin ally get use to having to wait a couple seconds for the page and banner to load before having to X the banner out then proceed to type in my search. Please help¡¡


----------

